# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  من يعرف هؤلاء :: صور

## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*من يعرف هؤلاء لقد كانوا بيننا و كنا بينهم* 
*و افترقنا*  
*فرحم الله المتوفين*  
*و أطال الله في عمر الباقين* 
*و رحم الله والدينا و والديكم أجمعين* 
*تفظلوا:* 
** 
** 
** 
** 
*و شكرا لحسن متابعتكم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

لااعرفهم 
ربي يرحم الاموات
ويحفظ الاحياء
يعطيك العافيه عمووو ابو سلطان
وفقك الله

----------


## ورده محمديه

بصراحه ما اعرفهم !!!
الله يرحم شيعة محمد وعلي 

يسلموووووووووووا

----------


## المستحييل

*اللي لابس ثوب بيج وغتره بيضاء واللي بنص ولابس غتره حمراء مادري اشكالهم ابد مو غريب كاني شايفتهم قبل مو كاني اكيد بس موذاكره من اممممم ممكن تقول لنا من هولاء .. يعطيك العافيه والله يرحم المؤمنات والمؤمنين ان شالله .. المستحيل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه عمو ما عرفت احد منهم 
مين هالأشخاص ممكن اتقول لنا
رحم الله المتوفين واطال الله في عمر الباقين

----------


## Habit Roman

ممممم 
أنا بعد ماعرفهم الله يرحمهم بس هذا الشيخ مو غريب علي بس ناسية اسمه

دعواتكم لهم بالرحمة والمغفرة

تحياتي

----------


## ام الشيخ

أعرف واحد من الصورة الثاني من اليسار العلامة الشيخ عبد الحميد الخطي رحمه الله

----------


## ام الشيخ

وهادي الصورة للملا صادق المرهون رحمه الله

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اكيــد ماااعرف احد منهم .

رحم الله المتوفين 

و أطال الله في عمر الباقين

و رحم الله والدينا و والديكم أجمعين .

وتسلمي عمووو على النقل .

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مآآعرفهم 

الفآتحه على آروآحهم..

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رحم الله المتوفين 

و أطال الله في عمر الباقين

و رحم الله والدينا و والديكم أجمعين عن النار والعذاب

----------


## أبو سلطان

> لااعرفهم 
> ربي يرحم الاموات
> ويحفظ الاحياء
> يعطيك العافيه عمووو ابو سلطان
> وفقك الله



 أنا أعرفهم بس أترك معرفتهم لأهلهم لأنهم ناس أكيد غاليين على أبنئهم و أحفادهم

أتركهم رحم الله من مات منهم و أطال في عمر الباقين

----------


## أبو سلطان

> بصراحه ما اعرفهم !!!
> الله يرحم شيعة محمد وعلي 
> 
> 
> يسلموووووووووووا



مشكورة عموما على المرور و على التعليق أختي و ردة محمديه

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *اللي لابس ثوب بيج وغتره بيضاء واللي بنص ولابس غتره حمراء مادري اشكالهم ابد مو غريب كاني شايفتهم قبل مو كاني اكيد بس موذاكره من اممممم ممكن تقول لنا من هولاء .. يعطيك العافيه والله يرحم المؤمنات والمؤمنين ان شالله .. المستحيل..*



 صح أختي المستحييل يمكن تعرفي صاحب الثوب البيج و الغترة البيضاء لأنه في الأسواق

بس أبو غترة حمراء ما أعتقد تعرفيه

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> بصراحه عمو ما عرفت احد منهم 
> مين هالأشخاص ممكن اتقول لنا
> رحم الله المتوفين واطال الله في عمر الباقين



 أختي عفاف الهدى بعضهم من عندكم و هم مشهورين بأعمالهم الجليلة كيف ما اتعرفيهم

لا، لازم اتعرفي بعضهم

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ممممم 
> أنا بعد ماعرفهم الله يرحمهم بس هذا الشيخ مو غريب علي بس ناسية اسمه
> 
> دعواتكم لهم بالرحمة والمغفرة
> 
> تحياتي



شكرا أختي Habit Roman بس ما قلتي أي شيخ منهم

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> أعرف واحد من الصورة الثاني من اليسار العلامة الشيخ عبد الحميد الخطي رحمه الله



 أحسنتِ أختي أم الشيخ لقد أجدتي الجواب

رحمة الله عليه

و أطال في عمر الباقين

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> وهادي الصورة للملا صادق المرهون رحمه الله



 نعم أجدتي الجواب أيضا أختي ام الشيخ نسيبنا الملا صادق رحمه الله

شكرا لكِ

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اكيــد ماااعرف احد منهم .
> 
> رحم الله المتوفين  
> 
> و أطال الله في عمر الباقين 
> 
> و رحم الله والدينا و والديكم أجمعين . 
> 
> وتسلمي عمووو على النقل .



 شكرا أختي أميرة باحساسي على المرور و رحم الله والدينا جميع

بس و الله مهو نقل كل الصور من إنتاجي و تصويري و الموضوع كتبته أنا

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مآآعرفهم 
> 
> الفآتحه على آروآحهم.. 
> 
> يعطيكم العافيه



 بل، دبحتيهم كلهم بتي عاشقة المستحييل و قريتي عليهم الفاتحة

لو الفاتحة جعلتيها مؤجلة لين يموتوا

ههههههههههههـ

عموما مشكورة على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> رحم الله المتوفين 
> 
> 
> و أطال الله في عمر الباقين 
> 
> و رحم الله والدينا و والديكم أجمعين عن النار والعذاب



شكرا لك أختي دمعة طفله يتيمه رحمة الله على من مات منهم و والدينا و والديكم جميع

و الله ايطول في عمر الباقين جميع

----------


## عطر الزمن

اللي عرفتهم من الصور الثنين 

الصوره الاولى الجماعيه من ضمن المجموعه خالي 

وصورة الرجل كبير في السن اللي جالس بوحده هذه جدي الله يرحمه 

ام الباقي ماعرفتهم 

ومشكور يالخال على الصور التراثيه الجميله 

دمت بود وحترام 

تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللي عرفتهم من الصور الثنين 
> 
> الصوره الاولى الجماعيه من ضمن المجموعه خالي 
> 
> وصورة الرجل كبير في السن اللي جالس بوحده هذه جدي الله يرحمه 
> 
> ام الباقي ماعرفتهم 
> 
> ومشكور يالخال على الصور التراثيه الجميله 
> ...



صدقتي بنتي رحمة الله عليهم اثنينهم و يكفي إنك عرفتي اثنين منهم و ياريتش اتخبري بقية الأهل لكي يتعرفوا على أسلافهم

و شكرا

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 الله يعطيك العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## مرتضى محمد

الشيخ عبدالحميد الخطي اذا ما كنت غلطان
انا شفته بس اخر حياته
الله يرحمه لسانه فصيح

----------


## رحيق الامل

انيمشككه شوي 
في صورت الولد الي قاعد عاليمين لبس  دشداشه زرقه
يمكن اسمه علي هليلل
صا حب اخوي
يمكن
الصوره مومره واضحه

----------


## الفرح دنياي

عزيزي ابوسلطان يعطيك العافيه عرفت المرحوم الشيخ عبدالحميد الخطي 
والمرحوم مله صادق المرهون وهذا من يقرب لي 
يللا عرفنا ع الباقي  :cool:

----------


## الحـوووت

ربي يرحم الاموات ويحفظ الأحياء

----------


## علي pt

اللي عرفتهم الشيخ عبد الحميد الخطي رحمه الله ..




*وملا صادق المرهون - رحمه الله ..*
*كنت اتسمعه رسمي ليلة الجمعة*

*الله يرحمه كان يقرأ لأخر حياته*
*كان تعبان ومايخلي المنبر*
*يقرأ لو 5 دقايق ..*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اسفة ما اعرفهم

----------


## eman.7

رحم الله الميتين و اطل عمر الباقيين

انا من سيهات ماعرف احد هع


تحياتي

----------


## ward roza <3

ماعرفهم 

الفاتحة عليهم

----------


## perfume

انا بعد ماعرفت احد خخخخ
بس شوقتنا للأثاث القديم بهالصور
مشكور

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

بصراحة انا ماعرفهم بس الله يرحمهم

----------


## حنين الايام

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

_يعطيك العافيه_

----------


## جنى الورود

*اناماعرفت الاالشيخ عبدالحميدالخطي الله يرحمه تحياتي لك*

----------

